# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Lightweight cooker

## kiwijames

Just had to buy this on a trip in to Macpac. 
Will go well in my new overnight pack. 
3.5kW output (boil 1L in 3.5 min) and 73g. 
$54

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

yep, cool

----------


## kiwijames

I was unable to resist *Baldbob*s suggestion to get the MSR Pocket Rocket and Primus EtaPower 1l pot. On receiving the Pocket Rocket I figured I could go one better and also bought a MSR Micro Rocket (pictured). The two stoves have identical output etc but the Micro is smaller and lighter.  
Fuck me the pot certainly makes for quick boiling of water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Pocket Rocket LHS. Micro Rocket RHS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Sorted James.  what's for dinner then?

----------


## kiwijames

Cooked bacon and choritzo on it last night. Very useful control on the Micro Rocket. The Pocket Rocket belongs to R93 so is unused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

The Micro is more compact and lighter (I doubt by much either way)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Next on the list from the US I could not resist a 
Titanium pot/mug,

 mug 

and 
plate


Someone has to pull us out of this recession right? Just don't tell my wife.

Oh and NZ retailers, pull your head out. I got stuff from the US, faster, cheaper and far more professionally (with manners) than any of you could be bothered.

----------


## TeRei

Another sad disgruntled kiwi home shopper. Not all of them are like that. Soon you will be dehydrating your gun powder to save more weight.

----------


## Rushy

> Soon you will be dehydrating your gun powder to save more weight.


TeRei Do you do that over a naked flame or in the microwave?  ha ha boom!

----------


## kiwijames

> Another sad disgruntled kiwi home shopper. Not all of them are like that. Soon you will be dehydrating your gun powder to save more weight.


Oh far from sad. I have a bunch of new toys to play with and I got then cheap and fast. If an outfit in Oregon can send me a box of gear twice as fast as one in Nelson you know where my money will go again. I like to buy from kiwis but I also don't like getting bent over, and slowly to boot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

I really shouldn't leave this forum logged on on my wife's iPad and boast about what is next on my shopping list !   Oops........

----------


## hunter308

Where did you get the MSR stove from my alpine stove takes up too much room and really need to downsize stoves to drop weight in my pack. Kind of reviewing what I took with me last time I hiked into a hunting area and how I can downsize, decrease weight etc with not so bulky items.

----------


## kiwijames

Pocket Rocket straight off Trade Me and the Micro Rocket from Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

+1 for buying things online/overseas. Far better prices, quicker shipping - I can get bike parts from the UK in under a week for 9.5$ shipping yet retailers here in nz charge 40-50% more, charge 9$ for shipping and it takes almost a week.

----------


## pops

> I really shouldn't leave this forum logged on on my wife's iPad and boast about what is next on my shopping list !   Oops........


Do you not want to live long  :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> Do you not want to live long


Ha ha, as he furiously clears iPad browser history

----------


## baldbob

Those eta powers are the duckos shizam ah wee james  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> Those eta powers are the duckos shizam ah wee james


Aye they sure are. Just need to get out into the bush and actually use the fucker. All my weekends are being eaten up by non hunting related stuff. Just put nana in the dirt yesterday (can't hold that against her though). 
Get my shooter this week too.

----------


## baldbob

> Aye they sure are. Just need to get out into the bush and actually use the fucker. All my weekends are being eaten up by non hunting related stuff. Just put nana in the dirt yesterday (can't hold that against her though). 
> Get my shooter this week too.


no good about nana :Sad:  we spread mine in the ocean recently  :Sad: 

I still havent figured out if its merely the pot or the cooker too.. But it never fails to make me go wow thats some intense boiling speed after owning it almost 18 months.... 
Mine will get used nxt week , its 5 days on the chams flying in on a helicocksucker :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Is that after you get off your floating gay parade? :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

> Is that after you get off your floating gay parade?


Feck knows... Ur the pilot bro  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> Feck knows... Ur the pilot bro


And you're the skipper (AKA pilot) of a boat that certain types find popular. Just what I have heard cuz! :Psmiley:

----------


## TeRei

Are you cooking with the titanium mug?

----------


## kiwijames

No it is a double wall. If it were the single you could heat up a quick brew.

----------


## kokako

I use a MSR pocket rocket and Titan Kettle for overnight stuff, the only thing I dont like about using gas is the half full canisters you are left with! There is no point taking two half full ones as that fucks up the weight advantage. 
I aslo have a Primus Omnifuel but it is heavy, so this week I bought the Titanium version - Omnilite Ti. Its lighter (239g Vs 339g) than the stainless model but not even close to the weight of the small gas stoves, but I do like the ability to take the correct ammount of fuel for the trip.



Primus OmniLite

----------

